# Welche digitale Spiegelreflex kaufen?



## Stibie (17. März 2004)

Hi...
Ich glaube, dass diese Frage schon öfters gestellt wurde, aber ich habe mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, da sich der Markt ja immer ändert!
Also:

Ich habe 2 Objektive (Canon, Tamron), die ich momentan auf meiner Analogen Spiegelreflex drauf habe.

1. Frage:
Kann ich die für eine digitale Kamera weiterbenutzen?

2. Frage:
Wenn ja, welche Kamera sollte ich kaufen?

Sagt mir bitte:
    1) eine gute billige
    2) eine gute Mittlere
    3) eine gute Teure

Dankeschön schon im Vorraus!

Grüsse, 
           Stefan


----------



## volkiii (19. März 2004)

*digicam*

hi!

ich habe mir vor ein paar wochen die eos 10d gekauft - ist wirklich ne tolle kamera, die hervorragende bilder macht! das beste an der bildqualität ist das geringe bildrauschen: man kann locker mit iso 400 fotografieren und muss schon ganz genau hinsehen, um das stärkere rauschen zu sehen.

die kann ch dir also nur empfehlen!

viel spass beim auswählen + gruss,
volkiii


----------



## Vitalis (19. März 2004)

Wenn Du Dein Canon-Objektiv weiter benutzen willst, dann bleibt ja nicht viel Auswahl 

Canon 300D, wenns günstig sein soll
Canon 10D für höhere Ansprüche
Canon 1D Mark II für den großen Geldbeutel
Canon 1Ds für den ganz großen 

Alle sind empfehlenswert.

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Stibie (20. März 2004)

> Wenn Du Dein Canon-Objektiv weiter benutzen willst, dann bleibt ja nicht viel Auswahl



Kann ich das Tamron auch weiterbenutzen? Müsste ja eigentlich gehen, läuft ja mit der momentanen Analogen-Canon auch!


----------



## Nacron (19. April 2004)

kommt drauf an was für nen anschluss du hast...

falls du vorher mit einem eos system fotographiert hast dann ist das kein problem ...

andernfalls musst du dir nen adapter ring kaufen ... 

(z.b. für canon fd gibts bei ebay für 20 euro ...)


----------

